# Mobile Coffee Station for Work!



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks. I'm slowly putting together a mobile coffee station that I can house in a flight case and drag from one job to the next. My plan is that it's relatively lightweight and has a very small footprint. I also want to use primarily used parts. Mainly for the fun of it. The station will comprise of espresso machine, grinder, knock out drawer and possibly a mini fridge for milk.

I've already found an Italian made Gaggia classic for £25 (pictured before the refurb) which I've refurbished and upgraded the wand.

My next purchase will be a grinder. So here's the question. What grinder is of good quality, relatively small and light, not too noisy and can be found used? Quite a tall order.

I'm thinking something like a Sage in size but better quality.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sage grinder







Id be tempted to go for a hand grinder


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Eureka mignon is quite small.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

Depending on budget, I'd vote for a Mignon too or a hand grinder. I've just got a Aergrind and tbh I'm mightily impressed!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sage grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd get a Sage. It's just a good size and weight. I'd also get the sack if I was standing at my desk hand grinding for 10 minutes!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Eureka mignon is quite small.


Thanks. I'm thinking that might even be too heavy. Somewhere between that and a Sage in size I reckon would do it. I can remove the hopper and replace with a lens hood to save space.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Depending on budget, I'd vote for a Mignon too or a hand grinder. I've just got a Aergrind and tbh I'm mightily impressed!


Aye. I use a Zenith at home so I'm sure a mignon would be ace but 4.5kgs just isn't portable enough!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Would a Baratza Encore single dose if I put the portafilter directly under the chute? Is it any good? Doesn't need to be amazing!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking that might even be too heavy. Somewhere between that and a Sage in size I reckon would do it. I can remove the hopper and replace with a lens hood to save space.


Can you nor just place an ek43 on your desk with a torch strapped to it pretending it's a desk light? 

More seriously, I doubt you'll find much with a motor that's both light & functional. One of the hand grinders with metal burrs (MBK, Lido etc) shouldn't take too long to grind depending on how many cups you're making.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Can you nor just place an ek43 on your desk with a torch strapped to it pretending it's a desk light?
> 
> More seriously, I doubt you'll find much with a motor that's both light & functional. One of the hand grinders with metal burrs (MBK, Lido etc) shouldn't take too long to grind depending on how many cups you're making.


Haha. Yes. Maybe I should think more about camouflaging my kit rather than reducing its size. My Mac already looks like a kettle!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

In other news. I think I've found my casing. Found this beaut second hand on Facebook. Might add ikea screw on legs to bring it to desk height...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Got the flight case. Think it'll work out really well once I've stripped out all the racking stuff. Cost a bit more than I was hoping at £70 (£45 more than the Gaggia!) but it's like new and completely solid.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was about to suggest this: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso-porta-via-portable-espresso-machine.html

but see you most of the way there and for quite a bit less!

Best of luck, already have to travel with two trolley cases, think a third might be a bit tricky to move.

John


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

johnealey said:


> Was about to suggest this: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/rocket-espresso-porta-via-portable-espresso-machine.html
> 
> but see you most of the way there and for quite a bit less!
> 
> ...


Haha. Yes. I'd like to keep the total under £250. More for the challenge than anything else. I think paying an electrician to help me with the wiring will probably be the most expensive part! That does look like a lovely machine though. I have to drag a full car full of kit from one gig to the next so an extra flight case won't hurt!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Like the idea of the above, keep posting, I'm interested even if no one else is









You might want to think of replacing the bottom hinges of the front section for ones that slide out once you get to a certain opening point (am sure there is a technical term but lets call them "make life easy hinges") then you could sit this on a counter top without the need for legs?

When you wire it all up what about cutting a hole in the back / side to have a captive kettle lead socket, that way you could store the cable inside when travelling and attach quickly with one plug ( caveat, check load with electrician safe for purpose noting unlikely to place more load on a 13amp socket than if you ran both plugs to an extension lead)

Another thought (and please feel free to discount / ignore / laugh at any and all, just free thinking), as the lid comes off could you fit a drawer or knock box, ideally 2 drawer) under the classic / grinder as would be somewhere to store both mall quantity beans and associated paraphernalia plus somewhere for the spent grinds (if one drawer only then a low Tupperware with a small solid chunk of softwood or similar will do to catch grinds and be closable as well).

Hook(s) between the grinder and the Classic on the back wall for portafilter and jug and you off and away!

John


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

johnealey said:


> Like the idea of the above, keep posting, I'm interested even if no one else is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Glad someone out there is listening. Already on the drawer/knock box. This was a rack mount unit and you can get prebuilt drawers of varying heights. I reckon I'll look out for a used one of these and split it into half knock box, half storage.

The bottom hinge I'm going to just remove altogether being that the front catches will hold it in place firmly enough when in transit. I might make the front pop off and reattach as a base to screw legs into. See how it looks once it's been separated.

The flight case actually came with a kettle socket inbuilt that I'm going to resite and have wired up. Eventually it will supply mains to the Gaggia, a grinder and a micro angle poise work light.









I'm still looking at various small grinder options at the moment. Although I know they're not the best in the world, the Ascaso I1 fits the bill in terms of being compact, relatively light, single dosing and stepless. If a cheap one surfaces I might take a punt as I doubt a mignon will come up cheap enough. That's not to say I can't upgrade if it does.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Here's what I've got in mind for the drawer. Hopefully used! By my calculations this should fit perfectly with no modification.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F192529972559


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So I needed a relatively small and lightweight stepless grinder capable of single dosing and with decent sized flat burrs. Wasn't much in that market surprisingly. I know no one in this forum rates them but I just picked up this Ascaso I1 off eBay so I'll try it out and if it sucks, it'll be back to the drawing board. At the very least it looks pretty cute!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Only saw this thread now... haha amazing stuff that!

I'd point towards a Bezzera BB005 grinder if it weren't for the tonnage...

Looking fwd to seeing your progress!

Good luck with the project


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

I never fully understood what you were trying to achieve in your first post, but I think I do now, awesome!! Will be following this closely. Keep us updated of all the details


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Amazing! I get funny looks when I pull out my Aeropress tote bag and start cranking the old Aergrind!

I can see you lobbing that in the boot of the car on your next self catering holiday mind...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Haha. Folks think I'm mad when I drag my old delonghi out of the car. They never complain when I make them a coffee right enough. Wait till they see this set up! I'm thinking of doing a rotation system. Anyone that has to sit within earshot of this unit gets a pass to get a free coffee once a week or so. Maybe take the edge off the noise of a pretty loud crappy grinder!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Only saw this thread now... haha amazing stuff that!
> 
> I'd point towards a Bezzera BB005 grinder if it weren't for the tonnage...
> 
> ...


The Bb005 is actually only 1.5kgs heavier but I haven't seen them come up used much. That's not to say I can't upgrade and sell off the Ascaso if something useful shows up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha maybe get one of those ice cream bikes, put the flight case on the front, then modify a Feldgrind with a power take-off from the pedals! "Espedalo" coffee could be a new thing!

I'm sure your boss will be cool with that! Tell him it's reducing the company's carbon footprint. Bit of greenwashing always goes down well with the C-suite...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So picked this up from Facebook marketplace last night. Thinking this is going to help loads. Already found a load of useful parts on thingyverse.com for example a handle plug for my portafilter for a kick off!

There are a load of other useful coffee equipment mods there too. Might print a grounds tray for the Ascaso mini grinder and a lid (which is missing on the one I bought) if it'll fit on the print bed.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Operating 3D printers professionally for years now. first of all congrats! They're great tools!

One bit of advice regarding the usage of 3D prints near (or in direct contact with) foodstuffs: think safe and read up on food safety of the different materials being used in these machines


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Operating 3D printers professionally for years now. first of all congrats! They're great tools!
> 
> One bit of advice regarding the usage of 3D prints near (or in direct contact with) foodstuffs: think safe and read up on food safety of the different materials being used in these machines


Interesting. Had never even thought of that. Found some quite useful info here on PLA which is the filament I'm using. http:// https://reprage.com/post/36869678168/is-3d-printed-pla-food-safe


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So managed to get a wee bit of time off work and I've knocked together this basic model working out approximately how I want it to work. I've ordered a 3U rack drawer which with all things going well should slot in perfectly down the bottom. I've indicated on the left the interior configuration of the drawer with removable knock box.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

haha great stuff! keep it coming


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Think I've found my in-drawer removable knock box http:// Coffee Knock Box Stainless Steel,Espresso Knock Box,Knock Box for Coffee Machine,Knock Box Coffee Grounds https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01LWBUY65/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_3TX8BbM32GH40


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

following with interest


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

The Ascaso grinder turned up today. Lovely looking thing and super solid. Great size and weight and single doses. Sounds like a wailing banshee though! Probably not the best grind in the world but I'm not lugging a mazzer in this box! I'm going to try printing a lid for the hopper as this one's was missing.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

3D printer is ace. Did a low res test print of a replacement lid for the grinder and it fits perfectly. I'll buy some black filament for a final. Not too worried about toxicity as the coffee won't actually touch the lid.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> 3D printer is ace. Did a low res test print of a replacement lid for the grinder and it fits perfectly. I'll buy some black filament for a final. Not too worried about toxicity as the coffee won't actually touch the lid.


Is your 3d printer large enough to do a shallow drip tray? It'd hel you fit deeper cups/scales under the portafilter.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Is your 3d printer large enough to do a shallow drip tray? It'd hel you fit deeper cups/scales under the portafilter.


I could do it in two prints and glue them together. It's a 140mm3 bed. Not a bad idea though!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So the 3U rack drawer arrived from Germany today. It's heavy! Totally solid so great for a knock box though. Best thing about building this thing in a rack mount flight case? Everything fits together perfectly! Now got to work out a way of securing the drawers to the case and the coffee machine and grinder to the drawer.

Budget stands at £235 so might go a wee bit over once I've bought the £8 knock box, the LED light, the tamper, milk jug etc. Not exactly astronomically expensive though!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok. So managed to plumb the drawer in incorrectly last night and correctly tonight. Solid as a rock. Never properly used rivets and bolts before as I'm more of a scissors and sellotape kind of guy. It's a nice feeling when something solid comes together. The little LED reading light arrived too which works perfectly. I'll 3D print a wee bracket to hold it in more elegantly. Next jobs are to plug the gaps either side of the drawer (probably with a couple of 3D prints and to attach the Gaggia and grinder to the top surface of the drawer.

This thing is getting heavy!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Ace!

With this coming together so nicely, maybe you want to put in a GPS tracking device... just in 'case'


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Ace!
> 
> With this coming together so nicely, maybe you want to put in a GPS tracking device... just in 'case'


Haha. You know I was thinking the exact same thing. Mind you it feels like it's approaching 30 kilos so if I disable the wheels with a padlock it won't be going anywhere fast! Plus my work is like Fort Knox!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm thinking that once I've made the parts that fill the gaps either side of the drawer, there is going to be fair scope for coffee grinds to get stuck down cracks. I'm thinking of adding some kind of work surface directly on top of the drawer that I can use silicone to seal in. Question is what. Maybe oak or birch faced 6mm ply or something more interesting. Might visit a few skips around my work and see if anything interesting surfaces!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Haha. You know I was thinking the exact same thing. Mind you it feels like it's approaching 30 kilos so if I disable the wheels with a padlock it won't be going anywhere fast! Plus my work is like Fort Knox!


AND you've already got a lock on the drawer  


DRAXXMENVONE said:


> I'm thinking that once I've made the parts that fill the gaps either side of the drawer, there is going to be fair scope for coffee grinds to get stuck down cracks. I'm thinking of adding some kind of work surface directly on top of the drawer that I can use silicone to seal in. Question is what. Maybe oak or birch faced 6mm ply or something more interesting. Might visit a few skips around my work and see if anything interesting surfaces!


If glued onto drawer top, some hard wood veneer could work (and save a few grams maybe)


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> AND you've already got a lock on the drawer  If glued onto drawer top, some hard wood veneer could work (and save a few grams maybe)


Aye. Wondering if there are any exotic veneered plywoods available. Probably not cheaply! An alternative is just to ask someone at work to laser cut me a piece of thin steel to cover the whole work surface and silicone that in. I've also seen some nice compressed extruded plastic sheeting that has a kind of bowling ball finish to it that might be interesting. Ultimately it would probably look better all black though!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Had a few wee advances. Re-sited the feet to the front so the thing sits perfectly level now. Removed the foam from the inside which was a truly horrible job involving snowboard base cleaner, a lot of fumes and a stiff brush and I've just measured the gaps either side of the drawers and built the plugs to fit in 3D to print. Trouble was the printer bed is only 14cm square so I've had to tile the parts. Small moves. Small moves.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So slight miscalculation on my part and the 3D printer plugs are a mil or so too big. Back to the drawing board on that one. However the Chinese £8 knock box arrived and will work perfectly. I'll 3D print a drawer inner in tiled sections that holds the knock box in place that has compartments for the portafilter etc to be stowed away.


----------



## rigby (Nov 18, 2018)

This is such a great project.. finding your developments really interesting.

Who knows once you finish the prototype you might end up making them full-time for bands/Dj's that insist on good coffee!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

rigby said:


> This is such a great project.. finding your developments really interesting.
> 
> Who knows once you finish the prototype you might end up making them full-time for bands/Dj's that insist on good coffee!


Haha. I actually designed a product years ago, had it patented, trademarked and prototyped. Ended up with me almost being sued and me almost countersuing. Not going back there again!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Haha. I actually designed a product years ago, had it patented, trademarked and prototyped. Ended up with me almost being sued and me almost countersuing. Not going back there again!


Bugger... luckily that's not always the 'case'

I'd be doing time forever and three days...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Haha. I actually designed a product years ago, had it patented, trademarked and prototyped. Ended up with me almost being sued and me almost countersuing. Not going back there again!


Patent trolls?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ended up returning the battery powered LED lamp as I didn't like the idea of something I'd need to charge up. I've ordered this from China for £3.30 instead. Looks a lot more business like and plugs straight in. Hopefully it'll arrive before summer.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Ended up returning the battery powered LED lamp as I didn't like the idea of something I'd need to charge up. I've ordered this from China for £3.30 instead. Looks a lot more business like and plugs straight in. Hopefully it'll arrive before summer.


Gotta love the ivy impression in the back


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Few small developments. Had a 6mm hardwood ply sheet cut to make a work surface and plug the gaps either side of the drawer. 3D printed one of the side plugs to fill the corner space on the outside edge of the drawer. Also printed a black lid and coffee grounds tray for the grinder. Next jobs are to print the RHS plug, varnish the work surface, anchor the machines to the work surface/drawer top, make the inner drawer divides including a support for the knock out tray. Still to repaint the interior of the flight case black. Awaiting the lamp from China too. Like I said, small moves!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

oh yes that's even nicer!!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey folks. Just wondering if anyone with any electrical know how could help me out here. Basically I want to have one female IEC socket on the outside of the box which distributes power to the coffee machine, grinder and some kind of USB adapter for the light. Is there any reason I can't buy something like the cheap IEC splitter pictured, swap the female for a panel mount (for the outside of the box). I'd then swap the regular 3 pin plug on the grinder for an IEC. Haven't worked out the USB part yet. I'd ensure all junctions would be up high to prevent water touching them and I'd put a 13 amp fuse in the plug. Does any of this make sense or am I definitely going to kill myself?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Assuming the classic, grinder & light won't draw more than 13 amps for the fuse in the plug not to blow I can't see why it wouldn't work.

Have you considered a Double socket +USB inside the box for everything to plug into instead of a split cable?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Assuming the classic, grinder & light won't draw more than 13 amps for the fuse in the plug not to blow I can't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Have you considered a Double socket +USB inside the box for everything to plug into instead of a split cable?


Thanks Ashcroc. I had actually considered the unit pictured which would simplify things considerably but I'm not sure there's room behind either the grinder or coffee machine to fit it in. It's also rated to 10A but I'm guessing just changing the fuse to 13A would sort that. I don't actually know what the Gaggia draws when the boiler is on. I guess worst case scenario with either option is (hopefully) just a blown fuse.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So managed to get an afternoon to work on the coffee station. Resited the handles to a horizontal position leaving some pretty ugly holes that I'll probably plug with 3D prints. Cut the work surface to fit properly. Anchored the Gaggia to the work surface by drilling through the centres of the rubber feet. The new, improved light arrived from China which looks like it'll work nicely. I'll remove the clip and attach the arm directly into the box. Hopefully varnishing the work surface tonight and ordering the correct screws to bolt the grinder down.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

This is really cool! Keep it up


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Not a ton of progress due to another few making projects I've got going. I've 3D printed the corner plugs and lacquered the work surface. Started to 3D model the drawer interior. I'm going to 3D print close fitting recesses for the portafilter etc so there isn't too much rattle when it's carted about. Image shows asymmetrical corner plugs due to my inaccurate building!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Look at that!

Gotta love 3D printers for what they can do... print stuff









(Have to admit I'm too abusing the ones I've got around work every now and then







)


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Look at that!
> 
> Gotta love 3D printers for what they can do... print stuff
> 
> ...


My printer is running day and night. Mainly to keep up with my son's custom figure requests! Daft Punk figure in progress! No wonder the coffee work station is taking so long!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

is this gonna be a LEGO helmet by any chance?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> is this gonna be a LEGO helmet by any chance?


No. It's a full size custom figure. Based on a David Tennant Dr Who body. 3D printed head.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Finally feel like I'm getting somewhere. Assembled everything properly and permanently fixed down the Gaggia and grinder. This baby is heavy! At least 17kgs and I've yet to fit the upper and front lid, the drawer interior, side wall plugs and electrical junction box. I reckon it'll be maybe 20-25kgs in total. Hope my back holds out getting this thing into my car!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

25 would be pushing health n safety limits for manual handling. You may want to invest in a sack truck or mobile scissor lift table for getting into or out of a vehicle. Maybe also put some castors on the box.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If the grinder is the all metal burr adjustment model you might improve it by wrapping ptfe plumbers tape around the thread to take out play - the thin stuff not the thicker type for gas as that wont stop in place easily when it's stretched on.








First time I have looked at that thread - good one. Bit dismayed about comments on Sage's grinder. True better may be available in some ways but they aren't that bad and even last for a reasonable length of time. They didn't some years ago.







However people will continue to slag them off no matter what I say.

Health and safety lifting. The old solution for heavier weights still works - straight back, don't bend lift with the legs.







Do some squats every night for practice.

John

-


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Wouldn't worry about health and safety. Luckily I work in an industry where that's all swept under the carpet.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ajohn said:


> If the grinder is the all metal burr adjustment model you might improve it by wrapping ptfe plumbers tape around the thread to take out play - the thin stuff not the thicker type for gas as that wont stop in place easily when it's stretched on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did that ptfe tape mod on my Rocky Ages ago and it helped loads. I hadn't thought to do it on a stepless. It is the all metal flat burr version. I'll see how it works. Haven't given it a thorough testing.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

jj-x-ray said:


> 25 would be pushing health n safety limits for manual handling. You may want to invest in a sack truck or mobile scissor lift table for getting into or out of a vehicle. Maybe also put some castors on the box.


The flight case it's built into came with castors and a retractable handle!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

If any of you are interested, I started up a Facebook group called Coffee Modders for folks to document this kind of thing. http:// https://www.facebook.com/groups/278673189515113/


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You might be able to fix a couple of grab handles to the flight case to help with lifting, maybe horizontal on the sides as it looks to be pretty robust. Some case have them.

John

-


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ajohn said:


> You might be able to fix a couple of grab handles to the flight case to help with lifting, maybe horizontal on the sides as it looks to be pretty robust. Some case have them.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Already covered thanks fellah







The flight case came with pop up grab handles that were positioned vertically. I've re-sited them and flipped them horizontally leaving those ugly holes at the sides you see there. I'll plug the holes with 3D prints.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Boom! Was walking past a skip at work and there was literally a pile of the Ikea legs I was going to buy for my coffee station. I called out (quite quietly) and no one seemed to be around so I got myself a set. The person who had skipped them had very kindly taped the hardware in a wee bag to the outside! What are the chances of that?!?!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hahhaahaaa grand theft legs, sneaky!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey folks. I've decided I'm going to attempt the wiring and then get an electrician to check it before I turn it on. Mainly as a cost saving exercise. I'm planning on using something similar to the junction box below and copying the wiring. If I'm wiring three devices (that amount to less than the certified wattage of the box) to one supply, does anyone here know if this wiring looks correct? Looks very simple if it is. The devices are Gaggia, grinder and usb adaptor for the spotlight.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Well here goes anyhoo. If your lights momentarily dim can someone please call me an ambulance. I found an old iPad adapter to power the work light too.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

I thought I'd anwered the wiring question...

With coloured wires (as is the standard nowadays), you'd simply look for

- red, brown, purple: phase

- blue, black: neutral

- yellow, green/yellow: ground

Connect similar colours and you're good.

Only plug in when you're done!

your USB Light most likely wont feature a ground wire, do you have an AC/DC adapter for it?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> I thought I'd anwered the wiring question...
> 
> With coloured wires (as is the standard nowadays), you'd simply look for
> 
> ...


Thanks Hasi. Was just looking for a bit of reassurance so that sounds good. Yup got an old iPad charger for the usb light. It has a figure of 8 two core power in so I'll hook that up omitting the ground.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I suspect I would fit one of these to the case to save having a fixed lead dangling about. The lead could be kept in the case

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/iec-connectors/4982675/

May be cheaper off ebay etc or if you have a thinner panel somewhere click fit will be cheaper.







RS don't show vat but offer free postage. Some ebayers buy of them and then sell at higher prices on ebay.

Might be best to make up the lead yourself. I think screw termination plugs are available or buy a lead. All sorts of lengths are about but cost much more than the bits.

John

-


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ajohn said:


> I suspect I would fit one of these to the case to save having a fixed lead dangling about. The lead could be kept in the case
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/iec-connectors/4982675/
> 
> ...


Thanks John. I've just ordered one just like that but without the switch. I'm going to wire it up with spade terminals and then 3D print some kind of cowling to keep any stray water off it. Kind of daunting chopping into the Gaggia and grinder cables. There's no turning back after that. The spade terminals arrived today so hopefully I'll wire it all up imminently.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Thanks John. I've just ordered one just like that but without the switch. I'm going to wire it up with spade terminals and then 3D print some kind of cowling to keep any stray water off it. Kind of daunting chopping into the Gaggia and grinder cables. There's no turning back after that. The spade terminals arrived today so hopefully I'll wire it all up imminently.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Haha. The Ace of Spade Terminals


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So spoke to one of the sparks at work today and was telling him what I was building. Turns out he's built a similar thing but to carry a mobile gaming unit from job to job. He's gonna help me but he's not back in for two weeks. He said before I chop up wires, check that the thing isn't drawing too much power to run through a single IEC plug rated at 13A. I set up the light, grinder and Gaggia and with all three units running (the boiler on) I'm getting 5719mA, 1371.5w, 239.4w, 37.67MaH. That's tiny right? Under 6 amps?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Printed a wee bracket to clip the light transformer from an old iPad in place.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

A few mini breakthroughs since my last post. Rewired everything through the junction box bought off amazon. Wired the mains IEC inlet with some spade crimper things I had to buy (which are amazing). I've 3D printed a plug to fill the holes left by re-siting the handles and integrated the IEC inlet, a cable gripper and a mini cowling to cover the wires. Was rather pleased it all came out in a single two-part print that all fitted neatly first time! All the wiring being done, I got the circuit breaker off the lawnmower, had my wife ready to speed dial 999,plugged it in, and turned it all on at arms length using two plastic spatulas. It all worked! No sparks! Next steps are to get it pat tested by the spark I met at work, sort out some kind of bracket integrating a switch for the work light and sort the drawer interior out. I feel like I'm definitely over the hump of the work now!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

look at that... haha, get some beans ready!

How about the tamper?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> look at that... haha, get some beans ready!
> 
> How about the tamper?


I managed to pick up a lovely used Motta right here on the forums for £12 delivered. I'll need to work out a way of securing it in the drawer for transport. Not sure what I'll rest the portafilter on while I'm tamping though


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Even though hard to find, I'd suggest you should get a pair of sky hooks to mount a tamping station


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You should be fine with a 13amp IEC plug/socket/lead.

Maybe some sort of Terry clip arrangement for the tamper. That's an accent brand name but google will show what they are.

Tamper stand - maybe 3D print or fabricate from ply or mdf. If the surface is roughened a bit, say a smooth saw cut or sandpapered a bit mdf sticks together amazingly well. I'd suggest evo stick exterior grade wood glue. Just clamp up some how while it's setting. Then maybe a couple of coats of blackboard paint. The first one needed to get it to stick but a bit of sandpapering should help with that as well.

John

-


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks chaps. I'll see what room I have for a tamping stand/mat/clip soon. I think I'll be storing things like the tamper itself just on top of the Gaggia when it's not in transit in the drawer. I wonder if I could print an integrated coffee grounds tray and tamping area that sits at the foot of the grinder...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Think I've solved the tamper holder/mat pretty cheaply. Going to order this from China and double sided tape it to the wooden work surface just to the right of the grinder.

http://







https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bdKw05YN


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

On my Sage the tamper is fixed magnetically. Maybe a neodymium magnet superglue somewhere?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Greenpotterer said:


> On my Sage the tamper is fixed magnetically. Maybe a neodymium magnet superglue somewhere?


You know what? That's a pretty blooming good idea!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So I've printed a wee box to act as a bracket and house the switch for the USB powered work light. I used some of the original ABS fitting to attach it as I thought it would be stronger than the printed PLA. An unbelievable fiddle to make it all fit together (including a piece of Lego) but it fitted and it works! The £3 Chinese light gives a surprisingly pleasant warmish light for an LED.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

where's the forking Lego?! We need to see it!!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> where's the forking Lego?! We need to see it!!


Haha. It's firmly wedged behind that wee switch on the light. Had to make sure it was enclosed in case my son sees it.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok so I've had an idea! I couldn't work out where I'd rest my scales while weighing the dose. Bingo! I'll 3D print a shallow drip tray and incorporate a scale underneath. That way I can weigh the dose and the shot without taking up any more space or having to move anything! I'll need to tile the parts though as my printer bed is half the size of the drip tray. If I can make it shallow enough I'll be able to fit my cup under too!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Ok so I've had an idea! I couldn't work out where I'd rest my scales while weighing the dose. Bingo! I'll 3D print a shallow drip tray and incorporate a scale underneath. That way I can weigh the dose and the shot without taking up any more space or having to move anything! I'll need to tile the parts though as my printer bed is half the size of the drip tray. If I can make it shallow enough I'll be able to fit my cup under too!


A shallow driptray is a good idea as it gives extra space under the portafilter. However, having the scales under the drip tray means any fluid evacuated through the 3 way solenoid at the end of the shot will add to the weight of what's made it into the cup.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> A shallow driptray is a good idea as it gives extra space under the portafilter. However, having the scales under the drip tray means any fluid evacuated through the 3 way solenoid at the end of the shot will add to the weight of what's made it into the cup.


Ah! Yes. Totally hadn't accounted for that. So I'd need the scale to be supported by the drip tray and another mini tray that channels any drips from the top of the scale to the main tray. Although am I not right in thinking that the solenoid is only activated at the end of the shot? So provided I tare before I start and watch the scale as the shot is being pulled and stop at the desired weight, anything added by the solenoid after won't really matter?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Ah! Yes. Totally hadn't accounted for that. So I'd need the scale to be supported by the drip tray and another mini tray that channels any drips from the top of the scale to the main tray. Although am I not right in thinking that the solenoid is only activated at the end of the shot? So provided I tare before I start and watch the scale as the shot is being pulled and stop at the desired weight, anything added by the solenoid after won't really matter?


Yes, as the solenoid valve only opens after you've seen that it's enough and cut the pump 

Only downside being that you can't freeze the value.

Love the idea!

Make sure you have an unladen parking position for the scales so that handling the case doesn't do damage to its sensors. Could be a wedge bracket that slides in next to scales (I imagine it to be a bridge type thing covering display and buttons so you don't forget it in place and wonder why scales won't work)


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Yes, as the solenoid valve only opens after you've seen that it's enough and cut the pump
> 
> Only downside being that you can't freeze the value.
> 
> ...


I reckon in transit the printed tray and scale will sit in the drawer as the readout of the scale will stand proud of the front of the Gaggia. Yup. Bridge type thing sounds right.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ah. I've just read that the maximum temperature printed PLA will withstand is 60 degrees centigrade. Probably not going to work as a drip tray then


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Ah. I've just read that the maximum temperature printed PLA will withstand is 60 degrees centigrade. Probably not going to work as a drip tray then


Get a spool of ABS then 

But wait, are you sure? I mean, you print it a much higher temps (around 150C iirc), why would it be an issue at 60C already?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

My Flashforge Finder printer doesn't have a heated bed so I can't do ABS I'm afraid. It's a bit of a beginner machine.

"PLA is harder than ABS, melts at a lower temperature (around 180°C to 220°C), and has a glass transition temperature between 60-65 °C," On the couple of forums I've been looking at, the structure of PLA begins to destabilise around the 70 degree mark. I'm thinking by the time the water has run over the metal splash plate, it'll have cooled considerably though. I think I'll still go a head and if it starts destabilising, have it printed elsewhere in ABS.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> My Flashforge Finder printer doesn't have a heated bed so I can't do ABS I'm afraid. It's a bit of a beginner machine.
> 
> "PLA is harder than ABS, melts at a lower temperature (around 180°C to 220°C), and has a glass transition temperature between 60-65 °C," On the couple of forums I've been looking at, the structure of PLA begins to destabilise around the 70 degree mark. I'm thinking by the time the water has run over the metal splash plate, it'll have cooled considerably though. I think I'll still go a head and if it starts destabilising, have it printed elsewhere in ABS.


Ah I see...

You could still give it a go, maybe place ribs on the underside to act as both reinforcement and temp stabilisation means. And/or make some sort of a metal diffusor plate inside tray that gets hit by any hot water first - water spreads and cools as it runs down into tray bed?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Ah I see...
> 
> You could still give it a go, maybe place ribs on the underside to act as both reinforcement and temp stabilisation means. And/or make some sort of a metal diffusor plate inside tray that gets hit by any hot water first - water spreads and cools as it runs down into tray bed?


Aye. No harm in giving it a go. I don't have the means for metal fabrication so I'll do the ribs like you say and if it's still melting, I'll have the model printed elsewhere in ABS. wonder if the work machine has a heated bed


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Aye. No harm in giving it a go. I don't have the means for metal fabrication so I'll do the ribs like you say and if it's still melting, I'll have the model printed elsewhere in ABS. wonder if the work machine has a heated bed


Worst case it's proof of concept & you can make sure it doesn't catch anywhere.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Just thought of a work around to the 3ws action upsetting the weight of the scales unser the driptray. How about if you replace the drain tube for a flexable pipe & give it it's own reservoir/bottle to shoot into?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

I can't believe that I've just found this thread, I love it!

One thought: have you tried using it in situ? From what I can remember, to fill the Classic reservoir you slide it to the left. Would it be a massive job at this stage to swap positions of the grinder & classic?

Hang on, I've had a second thought: How will you deal with residual water in the reservoir when you're packing up? A little pump might do the job.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

BaggaZee said:


> I can't believe that I've just found this thread, I love it!
> 
> One thought: have you tried using it in situ? From what I can remember, to fill the Classic reservoir you slide it to the left. Would it be a massive job at this stage to swap positions of the grinder & classic?
> 
> Hang on, I've had a second thought: How will you deal with residual water in the reservoir when you're packing up? A little pump might do the job.


Hi Baggazee! No the classic reservoir is accessed and removable from the front so no worries there! If I had to swap the grinder and Gaggia now I'd probably quit!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Just thought of a work around to the 3ws action upsetting the weight of the scales unser the driptray. How about if you replace the drain tube for a flexable pipe & give it it's own reservoir/bottle to shoot into?


I really don't think I'm worried about the OPV discharging after the shot is pulled. I always stop the timer and pump at exactly the same time anyhoo so don't think it will be an issue. I think an extra bottle and tube are taking me into new realms of complication! Maybe for the Mark II version?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Hi Baggazee! No the classic reservoir is accessed and removable from the front so no worries there! If I had to swap the grinder and Gaggia now I'd probably quit!


Ah, in that case, definitely don't try sliding it to one side (you don't have to completely remove it to fill it).


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

BaggaZee said:


> Ah, in that case, definitely don't try sliding it to one side (you don't have to completely remove it to fill it).


There's also a wee funnel on top of the machine to fill the reservoir. I'll only really need to remove it when I empty it for transport or cleaning. Those Gaggia guys thought of everything!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> There's also a wee funnel on top of the machine to fill the reservoir. I'll only really need to remove it when I empty it for transport or cleaning. Those Gaggia guys thought of everything!


...just in case...


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> There's also a wee funnel on top of the machine to fill the reservoir. I'll only really need to remove it when I empty it for transport or cleaning. Those Gaggia guys thought of everything!


I'd completely forgotten about that as mine was under a counter, much handier!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

So the spark at work seems to have disappeared. Does anyone know how I would go about getting a custom built machine safety tested? Do I just call a regular electrician? Can regular electricians PAT test anything?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

No, it's not a job for a normal spark, google for PAT testers in your area.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Junglebert said:


> No, it's not a job for a normal spark, google for PAT testers in your area.


Will do. Many thanks.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh well. Here goes! Skinny drip tray with integrated scales!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Junglebert said:


> No, it's not a job for a normal spark, google for PAT testers in your area.


Found a Pat tester three minutes drive from my house! He's going to (hopefully) certify it for £25!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

That's a stroke of luck! Curious to know what it involves, other than a visual check for bare wiring and a poke with mains tester screwdriver thingamabob.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Found a Pat tester three minutes drive from my house! He's going to (hopefully) certify it for £25!


pay him in coffee from the crate!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> pay him in coffee from the crate!


Haha. Maybe he'll accept the slab of beer I agreed as payment with the spark at work who was originally going to test it


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

BaggaZee said:


> That's a stroke of luck! Curious to know what it involves, other than a visual check for bare wiring and a poke with mains tester screwdriver thingamabob.


I think it's literally that. The pat test guy said it takes longer to do the paperwork than the test!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Wee bit of lift from the printer bed on the RHS print so I'll run it through again. Initial tests say: BOOM!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Boom  that's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Can't believe the low drip tray with integrated scales worked first time! Managed to make it sit far back enough that it can be left permanently inside. I'll need to elongate the OPV exhaust tube to reach the hole. Plus the tray is now low enough to fit a Keepcup under it! Praise be to digital callipers and 3D printers! Yet to test it with water though. Let's see if it has enough capacity! And doesn't melt!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

oh that is coming together so nicely


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Hasi. Can't believe I'm nearly there! I might redesign the drip tray scales to look a bit better eventually. Already got my next project lined up to build once this one's complete: a pair of packable touring skis! Maybe post that in a different forum though eh!


----------



## Cafemina (Mar 16, 2019)

It looks absolutely amazing! How's the Ascaso grinder working? Is it any good?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Cafemina said:


> It looks absolutely amazing! How's the Ascaso grinder working? Is it any good?


Thanks Cafemina.









TBH I only had a quick go of the grinder before I started assembling everything. Never actually tasted anything. The grind seemed plenty fine for espresso but I'm guessing the burrs are going like the clappers given how small they are so they might tend to get hot. It was the best quality for the size/weight/footprint I could find though.

I've only to sort the drawer interior and it's done so final testing will be happening imminently. If the grinder utterly sucks, it can be swapped out easily enough.


----------



## Cafemina (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks, I am asking as I found a good deal locally. I am choosing between a sage smart grinder pro and the Ascaso.


----------



## Cafemina (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks, I am asking as I found a good deal locally. I am choosing between a sage smart grinder pro and the Ascaso.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Cafemina said:


> Thanks, I am asking as I found a good deal locally. I am choosing between a sage smart grinder pro and the Ascaso.


Might be worth asking elsewhere in the forum before you buy. I have no experience of the Sage but I know folks here have sometimes been venomous about them!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Made all the bits for the drawer interior. Made dividers from offcuts from the worksurface. 3D printed little chamfered corner brackets to hold the dividers put. Just need to glue the dividers in and work out a way of supporting the third corner of the knock box properly. Could I be finished after that?!?! Certainly close. I'll probably find I need to change a few bits after testing it properly.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hoho, how cool!

You might want to schedule some 10mins to fabricate a support you place underneath open drawer when knocking the puck out.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Hoho, how cool!
> 
> You might want to schedule some 10mins to fabricate a support you place underneath open drawer when knocking the puck out.


No need. The thing weighs so much now you could beat steel into shape on that knock bar without so much as the thing shaking. I'll need to transport the drawer and contents separately I reckon.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

All glued in properly. Gonna stop any knockbox rattle and dampen the knocking sound with closed cell car foam insulation. Everything seems to fit nicely. Big compartment houses cable when in transit and bags of beans when in use.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Test #1!

Messy and noisy!































Grinder:

So the Ascaso grinder does actually create a pretty good grind. Not too clumpy. Pretty consistent. Unfortunately it is unbelievably noisy! Like at least twice the noise of my Zenith. I'm guessing because the tiny burrs are spinning super fast. Problem 2: it has unacceptable retention. Literally over a 20g shot worth of retention. (See some of it in the grounds tray).

Integrated scales/drip tray:

Surprisingly good. Did everything it needed to do. There was a suspiciously small amount of discharge from the OPV which makes me think something is either blocked or broken. Still it didn't overfill the reduced capacity tray. The tray was watertight!

The Gaggia:

Worked like a dream. Pulled a 20g shot to 40g in 32 seconds first time. Although there was a small amount of leakage from the new head gasket I put in. Probably just needs seated with a bit of use.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

That was all retension? I thought you'd forgotten to put the portafilter under when I saw the pics!

What basket are you using for a 20g dose? The lack of discharge could be a side effecr of the basket being overloaded.

Some foam on the inside walls of the case would help deaden the noise somewhat.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> That was all retension? I thought you'd forgotten to put the portafilter under when I saw the pics!
> 
> What basket are you using for a 20g dose? The lack of discharge could be a side effecr of the basket being overloaded.
> 
> Some foam on the inside walls of the case would help deaden the noise somewhat.


Yup. Insane retention! I went to put the machine away and another 15g fell out. I'm either going to have to seriously modify it or replace it with a different grinder. Plus it kind of sprays the grinds out rather than funnels them downward. Quite a monumental design flaw! I'll look into fixing it.

Used a double basket. 20g came to just below the inner fill line so should have been plenty room. The puck had a wee puddle on top of it too which makes me think the OPV isn't doing it's sooking like it should! I'll try backflushing it a few times. Maybe it just all needs run in a bit more.

I might do the foam thing as you say but if I might end up replacing the grinder, I might not need to!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Are you single dosing with the grinder. If so the retention may be caused by static so try adding two or three drops of water to the beans before putting in the grinder (RDT)


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Jollybean said:


> Are you single dosing with the grinder. If so the retention may be caused by static so try adding two or three drops of water to the beans before putting in the grinder (RDT)


Never tried that. Thanks. Might give it a go. Although I don't think static is holding 30g of coffee in the chute. Dreadful design is!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Never tried that. Thanks. Might give it a go. Although I don't think static is holding 30g of coffee in the chute. Dreadful design is!


30g? you must be kidding...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok. Test #2

Grinder:

Actually really impressed with the grind so I think I'll stick with the noise and retention.

Combined scales and drip tray:

Boooo! It leaks. Doesn't seem to be between the joining parts. Water literally seems to be seeping through the printed PLA! Back to the drawing board on that one. Design seems solid though.

Gaggia:

Totally happy. Works just like my Silvia with the added bonus of a quicker warm up. The Silvia steam wand upgrade is ace. Managed to make something approximating microfoam. Just need to practice more with it. Very different feeling to the current steam wand on the Silvia (which I think has three nozzles?).

So considering I was using Lavazza beans to test with, I'd say this set up potentially could make coffee 80-90% as good as. My home set up!

Back to work on the drip tray. Image shows first drinkable coffee made with it and some diabolical latte art.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> 30g? you must be kidding...


Ok. I tell a lie. 17.3g. More actually fell out before I swept this out though. Pretty bad retention though right?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

I think I'll try a few coats of black acrylic car spray on the 3D printed drip tray. See if that sorts out the waterproofing. Failing that maybe I need to reprint adjusting the shells and infill.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> Never tried that. Thanks. Might give it a go. Although I don't think static is holding 30g of coffee in the chute. Dreadful design is!


Some grinders just don't react well to single dosing & need a weight of beans in the hopper to work right.

30g retention is horrendous though.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DRAXXMENVONE said:


> I think I'll try a few coats of black acrylic car spray on the 3D printed drip tray. See if that sorts out the waterproofing. Failing that maybe I need to reprint adjusting the shells and infill.


That and/or torch it (a bit) with a Bunsen burner.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Some grinders just don't react well to single dosing & need a weight of beans in the hopper to work right.
> 
> 30g retention is horrendous though.


Wonder if it'd benefit from a lens hood mod so I can puffer out the grinds. Could see that getting even messier though!


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

I have a similar grinder to this, Fracino Piccino Coffee Grinder, retention is poor so to clear the grounds in as tidy a way as possible I use the back of a bottle brush I have, similar to this, I just stick it up the chute and have a good rummage around, a fair amount usually comes out.

https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?lan=uk&ShopSel=y&scrn=1920&wndw=1846&sec=17&sub=126&pid=7736&gclid=cj0kcqjw1pblbrdsarisacfug10hl79nqdrblcophlhkqqhmpfmgysjzgka1zg632avkv13rqq7oaakf9ealwwcb

It doesn't clear the whole lot but it's better than having the a lump of stale coffee just dump itself on to the counter whenever it feels like it, not looked at any mods to improve retention but if anyone has any ideas, that would be great


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Bernard said:


> I have a similar grinder to this, Fracino Piccino Coffee Grinder, retention is poor so to clear the grounds in as tidy a way as possible I use the back of a bottle brush I have, similar to this, I just stick it up the chute and have a good rummage around, a fair amount usually comes out.
> 
> https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?lan=uk&ShopSel=y&scrn=1920&wndw=1846&sec=17&sub=126&pid=7736&gclid=cj0kcqjw1pblbrdsarisacfug10hl79nqdrblcophlhkqqhmpfmgysjzgka1zg632avkv13rqq7oaakf9ealwwcb
> 
> It doesn't clear the whole lot but it's better than having the a lump of stale coffee just dump itself on to the counter whenever it feels like it, not looked at any mods to improve retention but if anyone has any ideas, that would be great


whenever it feels like it  oh boy...

does it happen with all sorts of beans? or can you narrow it down to, say, darker roasts or older beans? Or the opposite maybe?

I mean, is it an issue around oils or moisture? Or static load?

(sorry to be off-topic here, don't wanna hijack the thread for grinder troubleshooting)


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

Can't say, I've had everything from Asda budget to some PACT beans through the grinder and it seems to be consistently bad for retention, can't pinpoint a particular cause other than bad design which has been mentioned above, and to be fair, in a fair few other reviews of the grinder. I bought it because it was cheap cheap so I'm happy to live with it till I save up for something a little tidier!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Bernard said:


> I have a similar grinder to this, Fracino Piccino Coffee Grinder, retention is poor so to clear the grounds in as tidy a way as possible I use the back of a bottle brush I have, similar to this, I just stick it up the chute and have a good rummage around, a fair amount usually comes out.
> 
> https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?lan=uk&ShopSel=y&scrn=1920&wndw=1846&sec=17&sub=126&pid=7736&gclid=cj0kcqjw1pblbrdsarisacfug10hl79nqdrblcophlhkqqhmpfmgysjzgka1zg632avkv13rqq7oaakf9ealwwcb
> 
> It doesn't clear the whole lot but it's better than having the a lump of stale coffee just dump itself on to the counter whenever it feels like it, not looked at any mods to improve retention but if anyone has any ideas, that would be great


Good move with the bottle brush. Think I've got one lurking in a cupboard somewhere. I've finished the bulk of the build so I'll just be tweaking stuff from here on in. I reckon I'll dismantle the Ascaso and see if anything can be done to improve the retention. I'll post any updates here and my 3D designs for print generally are uploaded for free download from Thingyverse.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Can't say, I've had everything from Asda budget to some PACT beans through the grinder and it seems to be consistently bad for retention, can't pinpoint a particular cause other than bad design which has been mentioned above, and to be fair, in a fair few other reviews of the grinder. I bought it because it was cheap cheap so I'm happy to live with it till I save up for something a little tidier!


I bought the Ascaso primarily for its footprint and weight. I reckon if I come across a Eureka Mignon cheap enough I might swap it out.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hasi said:


> whenever it feels like it  oh boy...
> 
> does it happen with all sorts of beans? or can you narrow it down to, say, darker roasts or older beans? Or the opposite maybe?
> 
> ...


I think it's really as simple as the exit chute from the burrs just isn't steep enough plus there's a lot of redundant space between the burrs and chute that just asks to acquire grounds. It's a real shame as of the few grinders I've owned, it's actually a surprisingly good grind given the burr size. Better than a Rocky by far. Not a million miles away from a Zenith!


----------



## Bernard (Oct 24, 2018)

Would be good to see your designs and if you can mod it to improve retention, other than that it is a good little grinder.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Would be good to see your designs and if you can mod it to improve retention, other than that it is a good little grinder.


If I get round to modding it, I'll post it all here.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hurrah! Drip tray/scales is now watertight. For anyone interested I increased the infill to 40% and the shells to 4 on the 3D print. I reckon the draft quality print just had plain old holes in it. I also cut a wee silicone mat to fit the top of the Gaggia to stop it getting scratched. The top of the Gaggia is a cr*p cup heater anyhoo. I just use a shot of hot water.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Continuing with the off topic Ascaso grinder retention. I've found the problem and it's so stupid. There's basically a completely flat platform about 20mm deep before the chute begins. Without cutting the metal, I can't see any way of modding the grinder. The Ascaso designers should be ashamed of themselves! In their defence, they got the grinding part right though!


----------

